# 10' bbk tripods



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

has anyone bought one of the bbk 10' tripods from academy? i will be using it strictly for bow-hunting so i wont need the shooting rail on it. i am just wanting to know if it is comfortable to be on stand for 4 hours or more. is it easy to assemble. is it well built? i plan on buying 5 or more to place at various feeders and leave them there year round.

thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I've got one I bought from Gander 3 years ago. I assembled mine in the field, do yourself a couple of favors first off, and you'll have a good stand for a not a bad price. Before you assemble it, take all the hardware, nuts bolts etc... and buy stainless steel, do that while you have everything together, cheap chinese steel bolts and nuts dont last 1/2 a season, second, go to Academy and buy you a good heavily cushioned boat seat. The seats they supply arent worth spit! Comfort is KING! That being said, I think I paid right around 80 bucks for mine, then the next year another 30-40 bucks in stainless hardware plus another 40bucks for the seat only, they use a standard swivel base. I probably could have saved 15 bucks or so if I would have bought the hardware when I knew absolutely what I needed. Otherwise, its a decent stand for the money and honestly, anything stand-wise I buy nowadays, I upgrade to SS grade 8 hardware. (Mainly because I can because its free from my workplace! lol)


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

$80 included the Tripod and legs?


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I bought a couple last year and put a cushioned boat seat on them and that made all the differance in comfort while sitting.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

rodwade said:


> $80 included the Tripod and legs?


Not sure of the exact dollar amount, but I do remeber it was under 100 walkout. But yes, that was everything and well before stores starting selling legs separatly


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks for the input guys. i should know a lot about those crappy chinnese steel bolts, as i am a commercial heat treater...hate the chinnese steel...i will definatley upgrade to stainless hardware.


----------

